# Wtb 08 Or Newer 250Rs, 280Rs



## Cameron (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi,

Looking to buy 08 or newer 250RS or 280RS. Have cash. Live in Oregon and hoping to find something within a days drive. Condition is more important to me than price.

Thanks
Cameron


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi There
I am thinking of trading mine on the 310 TB.This is the unit that replaced the now disco'd 280.The unit is spotless.2012 bought in may 2013 approx.Tons of extras.Solar 2000 watt inverter,fantastic fan.power jack ect.I live in BC Canada but depending exactly where your from in Oregon prob only a day away.PM me if you have any questions


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Tourdfox said:


> Hi There
> I am thinking of trading mine on the 310 TB.This is the unit that replaced the now disco'd 280.The unit is spotless.2012 bought in may 2013 approx.Tons of extras.Solar 2000 watt inverter,fantastic fan.power jack ect.I live in BC Canada but depending exactly where your from in Oregon prob only a day away.PM me if you have any questions


Not sure what your plans are with the 310TB, but be sure to consider that it only has 1500lbs of cargo capacity. That is pretty pathetic even for a normal travel trailer of this size, much less a toy hauler (unless you are planning on just hauling bicycles). Really big issue on all these larger Outback trailers, the frames are not big enough for the trailer. I will never buy another until they do something about it.

Just something to consider if you purchase.

DAN


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Hi There
> I am thinking of trading mine on the 310 TB.This is the unit that replaced the now disco'd 280.The unit is spotless.2012 bought in may 2013 approx.Tons of extras.Solar 2000 watt inverter,fantastic fan.power jack ect.I live in BC Canada but depending exactly where your from in Oregon prob only a day away.PM me if you have any questions


Not sure what your plans are with the 310TB, but be sure to consider that it only has 1500lbs of cargo capacity. That is pretty pathetic even for a normal travel trailer of this size, much less a toy hauler (unless you are planning on just hauling bicycles). Really big issue on all these larger Outback trailers, the frames are not big enough for the trailer. I will never buy another until they do something about it.

Just something to consider if you purchase.

DAN
[/quote]
Thanks for that info.i hadn't really got past the layout as far as specs go.The cc is very dissapointing as we really like the layout.I would be hauling a heavy 800 polaris atv with lots of add ons and weighs in around 900 lb approx.I believe my 280's cc is 1650 which isn't great either but better.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

After looking at a new brochure the CC of the 310 shows 1650 lbs.My 280 is 1603 CC.A trip to the dealer tomorrow for a closer look.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Tourdfox said:


> After looking at a new brochure the CC of the 310 shows 1650 lbs.My 280 is 1603 CC.A trip to the dealer tomorrow for a closer look.


Be careful, all the values in the brochure are inflated. Here is the sticker from a 310TB from Holman's.



Even 1650lbs is marginal for this trailer IMO. After you subtract 900lbs for the ATV, 300lbs for water, 60lbs propane, 50lbs for battery, you are left with 340lbs for everything else. If you consider a payload of 1470lbs in the trailer above, you are left with a mere 160lbs. We were also interested in the 310TB at one point, it is a really nice unit, but these numbers are deal killers. Just be sure you don't get distracted by all the bling and fail to consider the technical details.

Cameron - Sorry we stole your thread a bit here. But hey, we are keeping it near the top of the active topic list!

DAN


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

That's ok.Thanks for the picture with the real info.Yes this would definately be a deal breaker for us also.Not sure if i will get to a dealer today but soon.Very curious if the units destined for canada have a different capacity decal.There will be a few differences for units shipped to Canada to meet CSA standards.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Ok now i am really confused.Went to the dealer today.First thing i checked was the decal like the pic above for the CC.and what did i find.A decal just like the one above.The unit was a 2014 310TB.The CC on the decal stated the CC is 1350 maximum.What the hell.Do they pick these decals out of a hat.I just don't get it.So i load it with my atv water and propane batteries and thats it.No supplies clothes food tools ect.What a joke.Very dissapointed to say the least.Such a beautiful rv yet totally useless for what it was made for.Sorry to say buy Keystone is out to lunch on this unit.Elkhounds i couldn't agree more.What a deal breaker.And i can't understand why the grey water tanks on the Outbacks are larger than the fresh tank.i Have a good idea but i'd love to hear from those who really know.Guess maybe we should be happy with what we have until Keystone makes a real side load TH.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Hi There
> I am thinking of trading mine on the 310 TB.This is the unit that replaced the now disco'd 280.The unit is spotless.2012 bought in may 2013 approx.Tons of extras.Solar 2000 watt inverter,fantastic fan.power jack ect.I live in BC Canada but depending exactly where your from in Oregon prob only a day away.PM me if you have any questions


Not sure what your plans are with the 310TB, but be sure to consider that it only has 1500lbs of cargo capacity. That is pretty pathetic even for a normal travel trailer of this size, much less a toy hauler (unless you are planning on just hauling bicycles). Really big issue on all these larger Outback trailers, the frames are not big enough for the trailer. I will never buy another until they do something about it.

Just something to consider if you purchase.

DAN
[/quote]
Thanks a bunch for your input.After a little more research i couldn't agree with you more.Time they did there homework.I also will never buy another until they beef it up.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Tourdfox said:


> i can't understand why the grey water tanks on the Outbacks are larger than the fresh tank.i Have a good idea but i'd love to hear from those who really know.


Actually it is very typical to have more waste water than fresh water storage. The fresh water tank can easily be topped up during an extended stay but the grey and black tanks may not be so easy to drain. I dry camp all the time and am grateful for the extra on trailer waste water storage.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

MY exact thought.that's all we do is dry camp.reason i have extra water tank for the back of my truck.Just the first unit i have owned where the tanks have been set up this way.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Tourdfox said:


> Thanks a bunch for your input.After a little more research i couldn't agree with you more.Time they did there homework.I also will never buy another until they beef it up.


Sorry I had to rain on your parade, but I would rather that than have you find out after you purchased the unit. We have had some frame issues and are very sensitive to this now, it is the first thing we check.

I was at the dealer yesterday and got an Outback brochure. They have a picture with a 310TB with a big ass Harley sitting by the doorway. What a joke, no way you could bring that with you and all your camping supplies. Talk about being untruthful in your advertising! A toy hauler that can only haul dogs and bikes, a joke indeed.

I am hoping with the changes in the brands that seem to be occuring with Outbacks that they will upgrade to a 10k frame in the future. More money yes, but worth it.

DAN


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Yah the parade is over.I still don't understand why the CC decal states 1350 lbs when the pic you took shows 1470 lbs CC for the same unit.Boggles my mind, And the brochure states 1650 lbs CC.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Tourdfox said:


> Yah the parade is over.I still don't understand why the CC decal states 1350 lbs when the pic you took shows 1470 lbs CC for the same unit.Boggles my mind, And the brochure states 1650 lbs CC.


Because it is VIN specific the trailer is weighed on completion of build. The GVW is fixed by design but the curb weight can vary due to build variations. The brochure number is the target but it is easy to have an extra 200 or 300 pounds depending on the glue and or wire in each trailer.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> Yah the parade is over.I still don't understand why the CC decal states 1350 lbs when the pic you took shows 1470 lbs CC for the same unit.Boggles my mind, And the brochure states 1650 lbs CC.


Because it is VIN specific the trailer is weighed on completion of build. The GVW is fixed by design but the curb weight can vary due to build variations. The brochure number is the target but it is easy to have an extra 200 or 300 pounds depending on the glue and or wire in each trailer.
[/quote]
A difference like that for the exact same unit?Sounds like big problems on the production line.If they use more glue ,wire on the same unit.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Ok we'll get this back on track.I'm still considering selling our 280 RS loaded with add ons.If anyone is interested PM me for details.Located in Western Canada


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## panthercity (May 8, 2007)

With apologies to the OP, I want to thank y'all for saving our butts. I was all ready to drop the hammer on a 310TB until I happened across this thread. Thanks folks!


----------

